# White Poop?



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Every once in a while, I will find some white poop at the bottom of my tank. I know it is from my pleco cuz it is long.
I hope this isn't going to seem like another paranoid question, but i know that sometimes white poop can mean internal parasites.
She usually has long brown excrement, but occasionally i will find some white ones. 
It isn't clear, it is just white. I don't know how else to describe it. Do you think that my pleco could have an internal parasite?

EDIT: I just pulled some of the waste out of the tank, and part of it stretched really long until it looked like a piece of hair - it was clear. I am pretty sure that this is a bad sign.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

microscope?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

feed her peas. 

boil some frozen peas, shell them and mash them a lil bit and feed the pleco. but 1st, i suggest you get her into a Quarintine tank and then feed her.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

why peas? i thought those helped with digestion and constipation?
I don't have a quarantine tank set up, as my parents don't allow me have many tanks.... So that isn't really an option for, no matter how much i want it or need it. 

Do you think it could be parasites though? Is there any other signs I should look for?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

emc7 said:


> microscope?


lol i dont have one handy.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Will any harm come to my fish if i treat them, and it turns out that they don't have internal parasites?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No, i think deworming meds are pretty safe.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok, i will make a trip to my LFS. better safe than sorry.


----------

